# Worldclass Marathon Challenge Offenburg -Streckenbesichtigung-



## Blacky1 (28. April 2007)

Hallo,

wir waren heute auf der 84 Km Strecke unterwegs. Bisher kannten wir nur die 48er. 
Der Anfang, der ja für alle Strecken gleich ist, hat sich im Gegensatz zu den Vorjahren etwas geändert. Was wir sehr gut finden. Dann gibt es nicht gleich die ersten Staus wenn es bei Rammersweier in die Weinberge geht.
Ansonsten ist die Strecke technisch eher einfach, aber konditionell doch recht fordernd. Also gegen Ende, da merkt man doch die Höhenmeter. Aber die tolle Aussicht und die schöne Streckenführung helfen dann doch immer wieder. 
Aber die acht Stufen beim Gengenbacher Rathaus   puh, das wird wohl eine echte Herausforderung für uns werden. 
War sonst noch jemand unterwegs oder kennt die Strecke eh schon, was meint ihr den so zur Strecke?

Also dann, bis in drei Wochen  


www.bfpower.de


----------



## kopfnikka67 (28. April 2007)

Vom Start bis Rammersweier ist doch alles flach. Die Strecke wurde doch bei Durbach ( Ortsdurchfahrt) geändert dachte ich .
Kannste mal die genaue Beschreibung der Änderung mitteilen ?!
Wenn der Stau bei der ersten Steigung nicht mehr ist, wäre das ja super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blacky1 (29. April 2007)

Ja klar, bis Rammersweier ist alles flach. Die Höhenmeter kommen erst später.

Es geht durch Rammersweier durch, am Sportplatz vorbei und dann weiter hinten, nach eine Kreuzung rechts in den Wald. 

Was sich sonst noch so alles auf der Strecke geändert hat, kann ich so nicht sagen, bin ja bis her immer die 48 Km gefahren und nehme jetzt zum ersten mal die 84 unter die Stollen.



www.bfpower.de


----------



## mspf (29. April 2007)

Blacky1 schrieb:


> ...
> Aber die acht Stufen beim Gengenbacher Rathaus   puh, das wird wohl eine echte Herausforderung für uns werden.
> ...
> www.bfpower.de



...und, seid Ihr die Treppe runtergefahren? Wenn ja, wie wars?


----------



## Blacky1 (29. April 2007)

Hi mspf,

Nein, ging leider nicht.
Saßen zuviele Leute auf der Treppe rum und acht Stufen und dann auch noch über die Leute springen..... ne, war dann doch zu viel  
Also einfach nicht drüber nachdenken und runter am 20. Mai. (vielleicht)

Grüße

www.bfpower.de


----------



## Bikehero (3. Mai 2007)

Hallole,
waren am Montag auch die 84km-Strecke abfahren, ich finde das die Änderungen die Strecke nochmals konditionell anspruchsvoller gemacht haben. Die lange Anfahrt nach dem Start an Rammersweier vorbei Richtung Durbach finde ich nicht so gelungen, ist für meinen Geschmack zu lange auf der Straße...andererseits entzerrt es das Starterfeld bestimmt gewaltig. Der Anstieg in Durbach hoch zum Schlößle ist auch ned von schlechten Eltern, da überleg ich mir doch glatt ob ich ned die 34er Kassette auf meinem HT montieren soll ;-)

Manche Abfahrten sind höllisch schnell und nicht ungefährlich, machen aber auch Spaß. Wird auf jeden Fall wieder richtig anstrengend am 20.sten !!!

See you in the dirt !

Bikehero


----------



## Oetti03 (3. Mai 2007)

Du hast den Weg hoch zum Mooskopf vergessen!!

Diese "Pflastersteine" kann man echt nur auf zwei Linien umfahren. Links und Rechts vom Weg. In der Mitte geht mal garnicht....

CU


----------



## Blacky1 (8. Mai 2007)

Hoffentlich wird bis nächste Woche das Wetter wieder besser.  
Zumindest trocken von oben wäre net schlecht.

War inzwischen noch jemand auf der Strecke unterweg und hat Neuigkeiten?


www.bfpower.de


----------



## Bikehero (8. Mai 2007)

Sind am Sonntag noch die 63-Km Runde abgefahren, hats ja einen netten Downhill direkt nach der Abzweigung von den großen Runden drinne  . Schade das es sowas ned auf der 84er-Runde gibt  
Will am kommenden Sonntag nochmal die 84er Runde fahren und mal die Stufen am Gengenbacher Rathaus anschauen, da ich ja auf der 84er gemeldet bin will ich schon wissen was es damit auf sich hat und da dort mit Sicherheit Zuschauer und auch Fotografen postiert sind würde ich schon gerne ne gute Figur abgeben und nicht vor denen auf die Sch*** fallen


----------



## cännondäler__ (8. Mai 2007)

@bikehero:
Ich bin für die 63er-Runde gemeldet und bin noch etwas am Hadern ob Hardtail oder Fully?!? Vielleicht kennst Du die 79er (Marathon-)-Strecke in Kirchzarten. Sowas würde ich mit Hardtail fahren, den Powertrack aber mit Fully (einfach relaxter), erst recht den Marathon in Bad Wildbad!
Nun meine Frage: Bringt das Fully auf der 63er-Runde in den Abfahrten einen kleinen Vorteil oder sind das eh eher Waldautobahnen? Und wie sieht der angesprochene Downhill bei der Verzweigung aus? Macht dort das Fully deutlich mehr Spaß? 
Im Zweifel schleppe ich lieber 1,5kg mehr beim Fully mit sofern es dem Spaßfaktor dient!
Was meinst Du?

cännondäler


----------



## bikehumanumest (9. Mai 2007)

cännondäler schrieb:


> @bikehero:
> Ich bin für die 63er-Runde gemeldet und bin noch etwas am Hadern ob Hardtail oder Fully?!? Vielleicht kennst Du die 79er (Marathon-)-Strecke in Kirchzarten. Sowas würde ich mit Hardtail fahren, den Powertrack aber mit Fully (einfach relaxter), erst recht den Marathon in Bad Wildbad!
> Nun meine Frage: Bringt das Fully auf der 63er-Runde in den Abfahrten einen kleinen Vorteil oder sind das eh eher Waldautobahnen? Und wie sieht der angesprochene Downhill bei der Verzweigung aus? Macht dort das Fully deutlich mehr Spaß?
> Im Zweifel schleppe ich lieber 1,5kg mehr beim Fully mit sofern es dem Spaßfaktor dient!
> ...




also ich bin letztes jahr die worldclass 82km und kirchzarten powertrack mit starrgabel gefahren...den spaßfaktor hatte ich dann auf dem podest...

als fullymarathon kann ich dir den saarschleifemarathon oder st.ingbert (DM)empfehlen...schöne trails , mit flow fahrbar ... nur war der letztes wochenende (saarschleife)... bleiben also noch wildbad oder neustadt...oder mein tip...weg von der marathonstrecke und querbeet...da gibts jede menge fullytrails...aber die kennst du wahrscheinlich...

die schlußabfahrt auf der 63er werd ich mir bei der nächsten besichtigung am freitag mal ansehen...mit der starrgabel...

joe
bericht folgt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikehero (9. Mai 2007)

Es ist nicht die Schlußabfahrt, sonder die direkt nach der Abzweigung von der 84-Km Runde. Aber nur wegen dieser einen Abfahrt würde ich nicht das Fully "mitschleppen". Direkt danach gehts nämlich ziemlich lange den Berg hoch, alles auf Waldautobahnen, auch die Schlußabfahrt bis zur Einmündung in die großen Runden ist alles Waldautobahn...also was fürs Hardtail !
Ich denke bei diesem dauernden Auf und Ab in Offenburg biste mitm Hardtail zumindest auf der 63er und der 84er (nur die kenne ich) besser dran zumal es ja nirgends technisch wird.


----------



## Sascha9289 (9. Mai 2007)

habe mich, nach meinem grandiosen ersten Rennen in Kirchen-Hausen, auch mal gemeldet. Werde mal die 48 km nehmen. Muss es ja nicht gleich übertreiben. Es kommen noch genug Rennen dieses Jahr indenen ich mich testen kann. Aber ich denke mal, dass es mir nicht mehr zu einer Besichtigung reichen wird. Aber macht ja nix. In Kirchen-Hausen hat es auch ohne funktioniert...


----------



## sekt88 (9. Mai 2007)

sind racing ralphs vorne und hinten passend für diese marathon?


----------



## bikehumanumest (9. Mai 2007)

sekt88 schrieb:


> sind racing ralphs vorne und hinten passend für diese marathon?



die einzige schwierigkeit in og sind die sehr schnellen kurven abwärts auf schotter... wenn du da sonst mit dem rr keine probleme hast sind sie ok...evtl. wäre aber auch vorne ein reifen,der besser verzögert bzw. die spur auf schotter hält sicherer...

ich erinnere mich da an diverse bremsspuren die im kurvenradius endeten,du kannst dir ausmalen wo rad und fahrer hingeschlittert sind...

joe


----------



## sekt88 (9. Mai 2007)

d.h. dann 2.1 Noby Nic vorne 2.1 Racing Ralph Hintin


----------



## bikehumanumest (9. Mai 2007)

sekt88 schrieb:


> d.h. dann 2.1 Noby Nic vorne 2.1 Racing Ralph Hintin



als sichere variante bestimmt...es gibt bestimmt aber auch leute die die strecke mit maxxis flyweight fahren,das wäre dann die leichte variante...die reifenwahl ist immer eine sehr subjektive sache...meine persönliche sicht ist halt immer die, dass dir der leichteste reifen nix nützt wenn du an einer stelle deswegen aus der kurve fliegst...dann ist die gewonnene zeit von den restlichen 80km ruck zuck gegen ne freifahrt mit dem wagen mit dem roten kreuz drauf eingetauscht...und das ist es nie wert...

joe
ich fahre im rennen immer den klassiker michelin dry in schwarz...egal welche strecke...bis das profil ganz weg ist (den reifen gibts nicht mehr...)

morgen teste ich mal rr vorne und hinten auf der 63er strecke...geb dann nochmal info hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cännondäler__ (9. Mai 2007)

Danke für die Tipps!
Ich glaube ich gebe dem Hardtail mal wieder eine Chance. Die Reifenwahl entscheidet das Wetter: 
Trocken: Maxxis Larssen TT/Ranchero
Nass: Conti Vertical/Schwalbe Albert (Nicht daß der Vertical ein "Nassreifen" wäre, aber immer noch besser als der Larssen!)
bikehumanest hat Recht, lieber ein paar Gramm mehr am Reifen als den tangentialen Abgang zu machen!

cännondäler


----------



## cännondäler__ (9. Mai 2007)

@bikehumanumest:
Was den Powertrack betrifft: Klar kann man auch den mit Starrgabel fahren, aber im Zweifel habe ich bei der Schinderei lieber Komfort. Hatte unterwegs auf einem etwas ruppigeren Flachstück einen mit ner Starrgabel überholt, der kämpfte mit jedem Steinchen und sah nicht gut dabei aus. Klar hat der mich am nächsten Berg wieder überholt (war eh stärker als ich), aber die Prügel blieben mir erspart. Bin auch keine 25 mehr....!

cännondäler


----------



## bikehumanumest (9. Mai 2007)

cännondäler schrieb:


> @bikehumanumest:
> Was den Powertrack betrifft: Klar kann man auch den mit Starrgabel fahren, aber im Zweifel habe ich bei der Schinderei lieber Komfort. Hatte unterwegs auf einem etwas ruppigeren Flachstück einen mit ner Starrgabel überholt, der kämpfte mit jedem Steinchen und sah nicht gut dabei aus. Klar hat der mich am nächsten Berg wieder überholt (war eh stärker als ich), aber die Prügel blieben mir erspart. Bin auch keine 25 mehr....!
> 
> cännondäler



powertrack in kirchzarten: ging eigentlich bis auf 2 stellen...

1.stelle: noch in der spitzengruppe ohne sicht auf unebenheiten nach umrundung des sees bei dem campingplatz

2. stelle im letzten drittel kurze unebene abfahrt

grds. geht eigentlich alles,vor 10jahren gabs ja auch noch keine federgabel,da mußte man am gardasee alles starr fahren...heute ist nur noch die angst vor platten...

in og sind auch gleich im ersten renndrittel 2 bis 3 stellen mit snakebitestellen drin,die muß man sich halt beim vorher abfahren merken und dann möglichst im rennen vor lauter stress nicht vergessen !!!

das riesenloch in der ersten waldabfahrt  macht aber jeden reifen platt, wenn man es übersieht und voll reindonnert...mein tipp : sprung...

joe
ps: starrfahren... ich hatte letztes jahr dann tatsächlich noch die geniale idee pfronten starr zu fahren...das war der volle griff ins klo !!! don`t try this...


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Mai 2007)

@bikehumanumest: lass mich raten, die abfahrt vom himmelreich hat dir zu schaffen gemacht...


----------



## bikehumanumest (9. Mai 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @bikehumanumest: lass mich raten, die abfahrt vom himmelreich hat dir zu schaffen gemacht...



keine ahnung wie das hieß...war aber a la gardasee mit grobem schotter bis zu größeren steinen und das ganze etwas steil... war nach der langen auffahrt wo die bilder gemacht wurden...da war ich noch der meinung starr wäre ne gute wahl gewesen...

und dann noch kurz vor der zieleinfahrt ein sehr ruppiges stück...das hat mir den rest gegeben...da hab ich es einfach laufen lassen,konnte eh nicht mehr bremsen vor schmerzen...

joe


----------



## bikehumanumest (11. Mai 2007)

Update :

bin gestern starrr und mit rr vorne , maxxis flyweight hinten die 63km gefahren...

wenn man die strecke gut kennt und keine probleme mit dem ellenbogen hat geht das...

wenn man in den schnellen kurven kontrolle haben will und auf der einzigen hoppeligen abfahrt (nach der abzweigung) komfortabel durchkommen will (im rennen mit noch anderen wird der teil bestimmt lustig...) empfiehlt sich doch etwas wie die schon genannte kombi nobby nic/rr 

wie auch immer: ich wünsche jedem viel spaß auf "seiner"strecke... 

joe
ps: die höhenmeter auf der 63er sind nicht ohne...vor allem am schluß....die weinbergabfahrt nach durbach vom letzten jahr dieses mal als uphill bis zum hohen horn  ... und als zugabe mit didi senft das riedle hoch...


----------



## cännondäler__ (12. Mai 2007)

Jungs, ich bin draus!
Auf einer Tour heute ist mir auf einer feuchten Holzbohle das Vorderrad weg: Schlüsselbein gebrochen. Die beiden hinter mir sind danach auch dort gestürzt.....Wir sehen uns in Kirchzarten... 

cännondäler


----------



## Blacky1 (12. Mai 2007)

Das ist ja übel. 
Na dann Recht gute und Besserung. 
Drücken dir die Daumen das du bis Kirchzarten wieder fit bist.  

Grüße


www.maagonline.de


----------



## mspf (12. Mai 2007)

...so, ich habe mir heute die 84er gegeben. Ist landschaftlich eine sehr schöne Strecke, nur für die Fahrtechnik-Freaks ist nicht viel dabei. Bei entsprechender Krafteinteilung aber gut machbar.
Die Rathaus-Treppe in Gengenbach sehe ich auch nicht als Problem an.

Übrigens habe ich die Strecke mit dem GPS aufgezeichnet. Falls jemand Interesse hat ...


----------



## Blacky1 (16. Mai 2007)

Tja Leute,
solangsam rückt das Event näher.

Wünsche euch allen ein tolles Rennen, keine Stürze, keine Pannen und vorallem ganz viel Spaß  


www.bfpower.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (16. Mai 2007)

ja dann wünsch ich euch auch mal ein schönes rennen, gutes wetter und keine pannen und stürze... ich bin auf der langstrecke unterwegs. leider keine trails, aber fürs training ist das rennen ganz gut...


----------



## vni (16. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
ich hatte vor die 110km zu fahren. Habe aber noch Probleme mit dem rechten Sprunggelenk ( Bänder ).
Ich wünsche euch allen ein gutes Rennen.

Gruss Volker


----------



## lopeng (16. Mai 2007)

Und immer schön lächeln und ne geschmeidige Figur abgeben, man weiß ja nie was kommt... http://www.bike-sport-news.de/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=13898&mode=&order=0&thold=0


----------



## Sascha9289 (17. Mai 2007)

bin heute auch mal die Strecke abgefahren, bei strömenden Regen. War eigentlich alles gut zu fahren. Bis auf den beschissenene baum der 10km vor dem Ziel mitten im Weg liegt! kann man den denn nicht weg machen???!!!   
ansonsten wünsch ich allen good luck am Sonntag...
Man sieht sich


----------



## junkyjerk (20. Mai 2007)

so das rennen ist gelaufen, wetter war ja sooo geil.. aber die strecke tu ich mir mein lebtag nicht mehr an.... ich könnt heulen, wenn ich aufm "MTB"-marathon alle meine bitter erkämpften höhenmeter auf forstautobahn oder gar auf asphalt vernichten muss.. das können andere marathons besser.. trails satt.. auf nimmerwiedersehen offenburg und wo war übrigens der didi senft? am riedle hab ich den jedenfalls nicht gesehen...


----------



## bähr83 (20. Mai 2007)

Also ich hab den Didi am Start gesehen war aber nicht so spektakulär.
Komisch... Die Strecke fand ich toll (63km), obwohl das mit dem Asphalt vor allem für die letzten Kilometer zutreffend ist. Im Vergleich zum Ultrabike gab es meiner Meinung nach schönere Abschnitte, wobei ich noch keine traillastigen Marathons gefahren bin. Gut gefallen hat mir die Beschilderung auf der Strecke. Im Ziel hab ich nur ewig gebraucht um die Verpflegung zu finden, hätte man besser machen können. 
Alles in allem hats aber riesig Spaß gemacht und ch werde nächstes Jahr wieder dabei sein.


----------



## junkyjerk (21. Mai 2007)

gut: landschaft, beschilderung, verpflegung, service, atmosphäre

schlecht: keine trails

fazit: die abfahrten auf trails und offenburg ist ne traumveranstaltung


----------



## Rebell-78 (21. Mai 2007)

Und?? 

Jemand Bilder gemacht?? Bin den 48-er mitgefahren, mein 1. Maraton.
Bin glaube ich infiziert... geil.


----------



## klaus_winstel (21. Mai 2007)

lopeng schrieb:


> Und immer schön lächeln und ne geschmeidige Figur abgeben, man weiß ja nie was kommt... http://www.bike-sport-news.de/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=13898&mode=&order=0&thold=0



na der wäre doch interessant, da ich aber am nächsten Wochenende in Garmisch bin wird das nix mit anschauen - vielleicht gibts den ja mal im Net oder so...

Ansonsten muss ich sagen, war ich angenehm überrascht. Super Orga, super Verpflegungsstellen - man hätte glatt ohne Flaschen losfahren können, es gab ja überall welche! Das kenne ich sonst nur noch auf ganz wenigen Marathons so!
Technisch absolut einfach, aber trotzdem nicht so langweilig wie einige andere Marathons. Gut es gab  keine Trails, aber trotzdem wars nicht schlecht, die Schotterkurven waren bei entsprechender Geschwindigkeit nicht ohne, und es gab ja auch ein paar "schmalere" Wege. Auf der 63er haben mich aber die Uphills überrascht, das war gar nicht so einfach, extrem unrund (ständiger Wechsel zwischen rauf und runter) und teilweise recht steil, hätte gedacht das wird einfacher, fand ich aber wirklich gut, somit waren auf jeden Fall die Auffahrten nicht so einfach und auch nix für die (reine) Rennradfraktion...

Und den Didi Senft hab ich schon gesehen, in dem langen Asphaltanstieg ziemlich zum Schluss hin - also da war er schon. Ausserdem hat er die Preisverleihung vorgenommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oetti03 (21. Mai 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Und den Didi Senft hab ich schon gesehen, in dem langen Asphaltanstieg ziemlich zum Schluss hin - also da war er schon. Ausserdem hat er die Preisverleihung vorgenommen



jepp, er *stand* da seelenruhig am Riedle rum!! Alles was an von seiner Seite aus rüberkam war ein kurzes Händeklatschen und die Bemerkung, dass man sich ja nun im Schatten nochmal ausruhen könne... Wer ihn bei den Tour de France Übertragungen schonmal rumhüpfen und rumrennen gesehen hat, ist entäuscht worden. Jemand der dieses Rumgehüpfe Hauptberuflich macht, könnte sich schon etwas mehr einbringen...

Ansonsten war die Veranstaltung doch mal wieder spitze: Gel und Trinkflaschen in rauhen Mengen ; Tolles Wetter; und für mich persönlich wieder eine echt gute Zeit rausgefahren!! 

Achso: Hat wer von euch diesen ominösen 80m-Hefezopf gesehen?? Hab weder im Ziel noch bei der Verpflegung was derartiges erspäht... Hätte schon gern ein Stück davon gehabt, denn nur Apfelschnitze und Nüsse sind schon weng dürftig nach'm Rennen, oder?


----------



## Sascha9289 (21. Mai 2007)

das Renne war der Hammer!!!!

das war ja mein zweites Rennen überhaupt... und was war, hab mich mal schnell auf den 3. Platz der Junioren gefahren... podestplatz beim zweiten Rennen. Das ist doch ein zeichen von oben  da geht noch einiges dieses Jahr... 

die Organisation war besser als in Kirchen-Hausen. Abgesehen davon dass kein Arsch wusste wo die Duschen waren. Und wenn es einer wusste hat er mich in der ******* rumgeschickt. Da war ich sehr genervt.  

Die Bilder die sie von mir gemacht haben sind genial. Doch was ich vermisse sind Bilder der Siegerehrung(wenn ich schon mal auf dem Podest stehe  )
Ausführliche Berichte der Rennen auf www.sycling.de


----------



## klaus_winstel (21. Mai 2007)

Oetti03 schrieb:


> jepp, er *stand* da seelenruhig am Riedle rum!! Alles was an von seiner Seite aus rüberkam war ein kurzes Händeklatschen und die Bemerkung, dass man sich ja nun im Schatten nochmal ausruhen könne... Wer ihn bei den Tour de France Übertragungen schonmal rumhüpfen und rumrennen gesehen hat, ist entäuscht worden. Jemand der dieses Rumgehüpfe Hauptberuflich macht, könnte sich schon etwas mehr einbringen...
> 
> Ansonsten war die Veranstaltung doch mal wieder spitze: Gel und Trinkflaschen in rauhen Mengen ; Tolles Wetter; und für mich persönlich wieder eine echt gute Zeit rausgefahren!!
> 
> Achso: Hat wer von euch diesen ominösen 80m-Hefezopf gesehen?? Hab weder im Ziel noch bei der Verpflegung was derartiges erspäht... Hätte schon gern ein Stück davon gehabt, denn nur Apfelschnitze und Nüsse sind schon weng dürftig nach'm Rennen, oder?



Als meine Freundin vorbei gefahren ist, hat er etwas mehr rumgetobt, bei mir aber auch nicht, vielleicht steht er mehr auf Mädels? 
Den Zopf hab ich auch nicht gesehen, aber Riegel, die waren aber rel. schnell weg, bin später nochmal hin, da waren keine mehr da. Allerdings Bananen, was mir auch lieber ist als Äpfel, weil mein Magen sie besser verträgt - weniger Säure...


----------



## klaus_winstel (21. Mai 2007)

Sascha9289 schrieb:


> das Renne war der Hammer!!!!
> 
> das war ja mein zweites Rennen überhaupt... und was war, hab mich mal schnell auf den 3. Platz der Junioren gefahren... podestplatz beim zweiten Rennen. Das ist doch ein zeichen von oben  da geht noch einiges dieses Jahr...
> 
> ...



Ähm besser als Kirchen-Hausen ist nicht unbedingt ein Problem! Zumal es dieses Jahr noch etwas abgebaut hat (Sprecher)...
Tja, irgendwie dauerts den Fotografen wohl zu lange um auf die Siegerehrung zu warten, sieht man eh selten bei den "Rennfotografen" - eher mal auf den Veranstalterseiten.


----------



## Sascha9289 (21. Mai 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ähm besser als Kirchen-Hausen ist nicht unbedingt ein Problem! Zumal es dieses Jahr noch etwas abgebaut hat (Sprecher)...
> Tja, irgendwie dauerts den Fotografen wohl zu lange um auf die Siegerehrung zu warten, sieht man eh selten bei den "Rennfotografen" - eher mal auf den Veranstalterseiten.



aber selbst da hab ich noch nichts gefunden. Wobei die ja eh 0% an Bildern uf der Seite haben.. Dabei will ich unbedingt Bilder der Siegerehrung. War ja schließlich ein großes Ereignis für mich


----------



## klaus_winstel (21. Mai 2007)

Sascha9289 schrieb:


> aber selbst da hab ich noch nichts gefunden. Wobei die ja eh 0% an Bildern uf der Seite haben.. Dabei will ich unbedingt Bilder der Siegerehrung. War ja schließlich ein großes Ereignis für mich



Nein, da ist derzeit recht wenig, und ob sich das ändert? Tja, da hilft eigentlich nur in Zukunft den HausundHof-Fotografen mitnehmen .
Wir habens zwar auch versemmelt (keiner hatte 'n Foto dabei) aber wir hatten Glück und ein Bekannter war da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha9289 (21. Mai 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Nein, da ist derzeit recht wenig, und ob sich das ändert? Tja, da hilft eigentlich nur in Zukunft den HausundHof-Fotografen mitnehmen .
> Wir habens zwar auch versemmelt (keiner hatte 'n Foto dabei) aber wir hatten Glück und ein Bekannter war da...



ist nicht ganz so einfach wenn man ganz alleine fährt...
aber der nächste Podestplatz kommt bestimmt


----------



## klaus_winstel (21. Mai 2007)

Sascha9289 schrieb:


> ist nicht ganz so einfach wenn man ganz alleine fährt...
> aber der nächste Podestplatz kommt bestimmt



Ja, da hast Du recht, im Team macht das alles viel mehr Spaß! Und sonst kommt niemand mit zum Rennen, der auch mal ne Kamera bedienen könnte?


----------



## mspf (21. Mai 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Wir habens zwar auch versemmelt (keiner hatte 'n Foto dabei) aber wir hatten Glück und ein Bekannter war da...



...Eure Bilder sollten eigentlich schon eingetroffen sein!


----------



## klaus_winstel (21. Mai 2007)

mspf schrieb:


> ...Eure Bilder sollten eigentlich schon eingetroffen sein!



Mensch Matthias, wusste gar nicht, dass Du auch im Forum bist, hättest ja was sagen können!!!
Ja, vor 5min hab ichs gesehen, dass sie da sind! Super Sache, kann ich heut abend die Team-Homepage updaten! Danke!!!
Sage ja, wir hatten ziemliches Glück, das ihr auch da wart! )))


----------



## atomic66 (21. Mai 2007)

Hi,

 wie waren eigentlich diese Stuefn am Rathaus zu fahren ?

Gruß
Ben


----------



## klaus_winstel (21. Mai 2007)

atomic66 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie waren eigentlich diese Stuefn am Rathaus zu fahren ?
> 
> ...



Wenn ich das wüsste, die waren nur auf der 84er und 110er Strecke eingebaut. Aber ein Bekannter meinte, ohne Probleme zu fahren. Vielleicht kann mspf was dazu sagen, der war auf der 84er unterwegs.


----------



## Bikehero (21. Mai 2007)

Die Stufen bzw. die Treppe am Rathaus war absolut kein Problem, blöd war nur das man am "Hintereingang" ins Rathaus gelotst wurde, dabei absteigen mußte und ne Treppe hoch mußte, danach wieder auf Bike und 10m später die Rathaustreppe wieder runter...war bloß bissle Show für die Zuschauer, sowas gehört wohl dazu 

Verpflegung und Beschilderung war erste Sahne, hab meine Trinkflasche auf der ersten Abfahrt verloren, aber da ich ja wußte das es ausreichen Flaschen gab konnte ich auf die Vollbremsung verzichten. Den Didi hab ich am Start gesehen und am Anstieg beim Riedle, stand lustlos im Schatten rum und hat sich mit den Zuschauern unterhalten. Hab ihn letztes Jahr in Straßburg bei der TdF erlebt, da war er total aus dem Häuschen...naja, muß bei so einem langen MTB-Marthon schon einige Stunden rumhüpfen und der Jüngste isser auch nicht mehr


----------



## klaus_winstel (21. Mai 2007)

Bikehero schrieb:


> Die Stufen bzw. die Treppe am Rathaus war absolut kein Problem, blöd war nur das man am "Hintereingang" ins Rathaus gelotst wurde, dabei absteigen mußte und ne Treppe hoch mußte, danach wieder auf Bike und 10m später die Rathaustreppe wieder runter...war bloß bissle Show für die Zuschauer, sowas gehört wohl dazu
> 
> Verpflegung und Beschilderung war erste Sahne, hab meine Trinkflasche auf der ersten Abfahrt verloren, aber da ich ja wußte das es ausreichen Flaschen gab konnte ich auf die Vollbremsung verzichten. Den Didi hab ich am Start gesehen und am Anstieg beim Riedle, stand lustlos im Schatten rum und hat sich mit den Zuschauern unterhalten. Hab ihn letztes Jahr in Straßburg bei der TdF erlebt, da war er total aus dem Häuschen...naja, muß bei so einem langen MTB-Marthon schon einige Stunden rumhüpfen und der Jüngste isser auch nicht mehr



Ähm absteigen Treppe hoch? Find ich gar nicht lustig - klar für die Zuschauer schon, aber ich mag das nicht, bringt mich aus dem Tritt. Wobei wenns hilft den Sport populärer zu machen  Der Kurs in Münsingen im Parcour find ich ja auch nicht so der Brüller, die Zuschauer schon eher.
Naja bei der TdF fahren sie wohl je nach Platz in 10min komplett vorbei, da muss er nicht so lange toben  Und wie schon vermutet, er steht wohl mehr auf Mädels, meiner Freundin hat er mit dem Dreizack in den Bobbes gepickst, gibt sogar ein Bild davon


----------



## na!To (21. Mai 2007)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Und??
> 
> Jemand Bilder gemacht?? Bin den 48-er mitgefahren, mein 1. Maraton.
> Bin glaube ich infiziert... geil.


2nd that!
Wen jemand Fotos von mir, Startnummer 3631 hat (48er Strecke), bitte melden, DANKE!

PS: hab keinen Bock 13,80 pro Foto von "First Foto FActory" zubezahlen


----------



## BaSiS (21. Mai 2007)

atomic66 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie waren eigentlich diese Stuefn am Rathaus zu fahren ?
> 
> ...



na hochzu's den Einstieg ins Rathaus musste runter vom Rad 
und die drei Stufen runter fährste im auch mit'm Crosser , war trotzdem fast das ''technische Highlight'' in dem Feld-Wald-Wiesen-Marathon
Didi Senft soll erst mal abnehmen - finde ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (21. Mai 2007)

BaSiS schrieb:


> na hochzu's den Einstieg ins Rathaus musste runter vom Rad
> und die drei Stufen runter fährste im auch mit'm Crosser , war trotzdem fast das ''technische Highlight'' in dem Feld-Wald-Wiesen-Marathon
> Didi Senft soll erst mal abnehmen - finde ich



Das Gewicht und/oder Umfang ist mir egal, aber er soll die Finger äh den Dreizack von meiner Freundin weglassen - am Schluss fährt die noch schneller als ich


----------



## Giant_Team (21. Mai 2007)

@ Basis: Was hast denn du für komische Zwischenzeiten? Zum Anfang wieder nicht in die Gänge gekommen und hinten raus ne Bestzeit rausgehauen  
Siehst mal, fahr lieber gleich die 110km.


----------



## BaSiS (22. Mai 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> @ Basis: Was hast denn du für komische Zwischenzeiten? Zum Anfang wieder nicht in die Gänge gekommen und hinten raus ne Bestzeit rausgehauen
> Siehst mal, fahr lieber gleich die 110km.



Du sollst um dies Uhrzeit im Bette liegen und nicht Ergebnsilisten studieren !    
Offenburg war meine letzte RTF dies Jahr und mit Bergzeitfahren am Samstag auch o.k. 
klar komm ich am Start nicht in die Gänge, aber die Schwierigkeiten hatte in den Abfahrten (sauschnelles Gebolze) und mit dem Rettungsquad was die Strassenbreite nicht richtig einschätzen kann, so dass ich meine Lenkerhörnchen im Maschenzaun aufhänge wenn es vorbei fährt 
@klaus_winstel: 
so'n Dreizack am Arsch - na dann freut sie sich ja wieder auf Dich


----------



## klaus_winstel (22. Mai 2007)

BaSiS schrieb:


> Du sollst um dies Uhrzeit im Bette liegen und nicht Ergebnsilisten studieren !
> Offenburg war meine letzte RTF dies Jahr und mit Bergzeitfahren am Samstag auch o.k.
> klar komm ich am Start nicht in die Gänge, aber die Schwierigkeiten hatte in den Abfahrten (sauschnelles Gebolze) und mit dem Rettungsquad was die Strassenbreite nicht richtig einschätzen kann, so dass ich meine Lenkerhörnchen im Maschenzaun aufhänge wenn es vorbei fährt
> @klaus_winstel:
> so'n Dreizack am Arsch - na dann freut sie sich ja wieder auf Dich



Falls es Dich beruhigt, ich komm am Start auch nicht in die Gänge, am 1. Berg ist mir das Tempo immer zu hoch, weiß der Geier warum, ich arbeite dran. Aber bei langen Strecken ist das eh egal, da zählt wer am Schluss noch Dampf hat, da brechen viele doch gnadenlos ein, die am Anfang so Speed machen. Mal sehen wie es in Garmisch läuft.

Hm, meinste die grinst so auf den Bildern, am Schluss gefällt ihr das auch noch! Mädels die Marathons fahren sind eh etwas anders drauf... ))))


----------



## BaSiS (22. Mai 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Falls es Dich beruhigt, ich komm am Start auch nicht in die Gänge, am 1. Berg ist mir das Tempo immer zu hoch, weiß der Geier warum, ich arbeite dran. Aber bei langen Strecken ist das eh egal, da zählt wer am Schluss noch Dampf hat, da brechen viele doch gnadenlos ein, die am Anfang so Speed machen. Mal sehen wie es in Garmisch läuft.
> 
> Hm, meinste die grinst so auf den Bildern, am Schluss gefällt ihr das auch noch! Mädels die Marathons fahren sind eh etwas anders drauf... ))))



ohh ja , das beruhigt aber sehr - nach drei Stunden fangen wir an zu fahren und nach fünf Stunden geht das Rennen los - Spass soll's auch noch machen


----------



## klaus_winstel (22. Mai 2007)

BaSiS schrieb:


> ohh ja , das beruhigt aber sehr - nach drei Stunden fangen wir an zu fahren und nach fünf Stunden geht das Rennen los - Spass soll's auch noch machen



Ja, da ist was dran. Ich fahr teilweise zum Ende des Rennens höheren Puls als am Anfang, zumindest aber sinkt er nicht ab. Bin vor 2 Jahren mal CC gefahren, war ein Debakel, die Jungs die auf der Langstrecke 30min nach mir reinkommen haben mich glatt überrundet, aber das ist kein Wunder das Rennen ging 1,5h - da war ich noch gar nicht richtig warm! Also irgendwie liegt mir das nicht, bin ich vmtl. zu alt für ))
Der Spaß geht bei mir immer dann los, wenns kräftig bergab geht, dafür muss man vorher halt bergauf fahren...


----------



## Giant_Team (22. Mai 2007)

BaSiS schrieb:


> ohh ja , das beruhigt aber sehr - nach drei Stunden fangen wir an zu fahren und nach fünf Stunden geht das Rennen los - Spass soll's auch noch machen



Ging mir auf der 110-ner auch so. Zum Anfang hat so en Junger an den Bergen gezogen, wie ein Irrer. Da hab ich mir gedacht, bei km 80 sehn wir uns wieder.
Ok, ok es war dann halt bei km 81


----------



## BaSiS (22. Mai 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Ging mir auf der 110-ner auch so. Zum Anfang hat so en Junger an den Bergen gezogen, wie ein Irrer. Da hab ich mir gedacht, bei km 80 sehn wir uns wieder.
> Ok, ok es war dann halt bei km 81



dafür haste jetzt ein neues MTB


----------



## klaus_winstel (22. Mai 2007)

BaSiS schrieb:


> dafür haste jetzt ein neues MTB



Cool, ist viel besser als ein Neuer Helm, oder gar ein einzelner neuer Reifen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giant_Team (22. Mai 2007)

@ BaSiS & klaus_winstel: Vergesst es, mit dem starte ich in Garmisch auf keinen Fall 
Hab gar nicht gewußt, das Bikes soooo schwer sein können. Halte mein Trainingsbike ja schon für schwer, aber dagegen ist das ja federleicht.


----------



## BaSiS (22. Mai 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> @ BaSiS & klaus_winstel: Vergesst es, mit dem starte ich in Garmisch auf keinen Fall
> Hab gar nicht gewußt, das Bikes soooo schwer sein können. Halte mein Trainingsbike ja schon für schwer, aber dagegen ist das ja federleicht.



dooooch Du musst die GBM-Serie auf dem Geist fahren


----------



## Giant_Team (22. Mai 2007)

BaSiS schrieb:


> dooooch Du musst die GBM-Serie auf dem Geist fahren



Da bin ich aber in den downhills viel zu schnell. Siehst du, geht somit nicht. 
Und vor den uphills muß ich mir die Pulle Sekt einflößen, die ich auch noch gewonnen hab.


----------



## klaus_winstel (22. Mai 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> @ BaSiS & klaus_winstel: Vergesst es, mit dem starte ich in Garmisch auf keinen Fall
> Hab gar nicht gewußt, das Bikes soooo schwer sein können. Halte mein Trainingsbike ja schon für schwer, aber dagegen ist das ja federleicht.



Schade eigentlich, und dann noch ein paar Nokian Spikes Reifen drauf, das wärs doch! ))
Was wiegt das edle Teil denn? Wobei meine Trainingskiste (ein Fully) gut 3-3,5kg mehr wiegt als mein Hardtail, ist halt robuster und mehr auf Spaß ausgelegt - ausserdem kommt man sich dann beim Umstieg so schnell vor am Berg, das bringt psychische Vorteile ))

Na ich weiß nicht, Sekt hat soviel Kohlensäure, nimm ne Pulle Rotwein, hat früher bei der TdF auch geholfen!


----------



## Giant_Team (22. Mai 2007)

Der edle Geist SE 2000 wiegt laut Ghost 13,2 kg. Aber bestimmt ohne Pedale. Bei den Dingern, die dran sind, kommt bestimmt noch 1kg dazu. Der Knaller ist die Federgabel, wobei sie das Wort "federn" nicht wirklich als Bezeichnung verdient-störrisch rein, aber dann schießt sie raus wie ne wilde   Und Lock Out hat sie auch! Wenn du genügend Kraft in den Fingern hast, dann schaffst du es unter Umständen den Hebel zu bewegen.


----------



## klaus_winstel (22. Mai 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Der edle Geist SE 2000 wiegt laut Ghost 13,2 kg. Aber bestimmt ohne Pedale. Bei den Dingern, die dran sind, kommt bestimmt noch 1kg dazu. Der Knaller ist die Federgabel, wobei sie das Wort "federn" nicht wirklich als Bezeichnung verdient-störrisch rein, aber dann schießt sie raus wie ne wilde   Und Lock Out hat sie auch! Wenn du genügend Kraft in den Fingern hast, dann schaffst du es unter Umständen den Hebel zu bewegen.



Oha, das wär doch mal ein anständiges Training für Dich, das Teil ist ja noch deutlich schwerer als mein Fully!
Hm, sieht aus also ob Du es irgendwie verkaufen müsstest - im eBay gibts auch schon schöne Helme zu kaufen von Abus ))) Die Teile kommen mir irgendwie bekannt vor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BaSiS (22. Mai 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Oha, das wär doch mal ein anständiges Training für Dich, das Teil ist ja noch deutlich schwerer als mein Fully!
> Hm, sieht aus also ob Du es irgendwie verkaufen müsstest - im eBay gibts auch schon schöne Helme zu kaufen von Abus ))) Die Teile kommen mir irgendwie bekannt vor...



joah, 13kg wiegt mein Traningsrennrad aber auch, das ist schon o.k.


----------



## BaSiS (22. Mai 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Na ich weiß nicht, Sekt hat soviel Kohlensäure, nimm ne Pulle Rotwein, hat früher bei der TdF auch geholfen!



ob das noch reicht ???


----------



## klaus_winstel (22. Mai 2007)

BaSiS schrieb:


> ob das noch reicht ???



Ach dann soll er halt 'n 5Liter Fäschen nehmen! Wenn das nicht reicht, weiß ich auch nicht. 
Sollte er dann immer noch schneller sein wie wir, müssen wir uns vmtl. damit abfinden - oder zur Ruhe setzen...


----------



## Giant_Team (22. Mai 2007)

Ach je, also nach em 5 Liter Fläschle könnts echt bissle knapp werden mit dem schneller sein :kotz:

@ BaSiS: Wie mach mer das eigentlich nun in Garmisch? Du startest ja diesmal vor mir und kannst mich somit nicht überholen   Ich glaub da drehn wir´s einfach um


----------



## klaus_winstel (22. Mai 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Ach je, also nach em 5 Liter Fläschle könnts echt bissle knapp werden mit dem schneller sein :kotz:
> 
> @ BaSiS: Wie mach mer das eigentlich nun in Garmisch? Du startest ja diesmal vor mir und kannst mich somit nicht überholen   Ich glaub da drehn wir´s einfach um



Ihr habt Sorgen, ich wüßte schon gar nicht wie ich Euch erkennen soll ))
Ausser Ihr trinkt beide so ein Fläschle, dann seh ichs an der etwas schwammigen Fahrweise...


----------



## Freeagain (22. Mai 2007)

Hat jemand zufälligerweise Fotos von den 32er-Siegerehrungen gemacht? Ist das richtige Bild dabei, würde ich die Zusendung bezahlen!


----------



## BaSiS (23. Mai 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Ach je, also nach em 5 Liter Fläschle könnts echt bissle knapp werden mit dem schneller sein :kotz:
> 
> 
> @ BaSiS: Wie mach mer das eigentlich nun in Garmisch? Du startest ja diesmal vor mir und kannst mich somit nicht überholen   Ich glaub da drehn wir´s einfach um



ich fahr eben langsa los
ausserdem heist es 1.Block : Lizenz und Sieger vom Vorjahr (und GBM-Serie zählt jawohl)


----------



## klaus_winstel (23. Mai 2007)

BaSiS schrieb:


> ich fahr eben langsa los
> ausserdem heist es 1.Block : Lizenz und Sieger vom Vorjahr (und GBM-Serie zählt jawohl)



Nö, Serie zählt nicht, nur das Rennen vom Vorjahr! Serie ist Serie und kein Rennen. Das bringt die Radsportakademie nicht hin, das kannste glatt vergessen... 

Apropos Radsportakademie bei den Teilnehmern steht gar nix von Deiner Lizenz - Fehler oder dieses Jahr ohne??? Ach und das Team fehlt ebenfalls...


----------



## Giant_Team (23. Mai 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Nö, Serie zählt nicht, nur das Rennen vom Vorjahr! Serie ist Serie und kein Rennen. Das bringt die Radsportakademie nicht hin, das kannste glatt vergessen...
> 
> Apropos Radsportakademie bei den Teilnehmern steht gar nix von Deiner Lizenz - Fehler oder dieses Jahr ohne??? Ach und das Team fehlt ebenfalls...



Ich war letztes Jahr 2. Sieger.   Dürft ich´s dann riskieren mich in den 1. Block zu schummeln?


----------



## klaus_winstel (23. Mai 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Ich war letztes Jahr 2. Sieger.   Dürft ich´s dann riskieren mich in den 1. Block zu schummeln?



Nö! Ich war vorletztes Jahr 1. Sieger (Ich gebe zu mit Glück - aber wissen solltest Du das ja eh) und durfte auch nicht! Ansonsten bin ich beleidigt und beschwere mich beim Veranstalter!    Naja so viele fahren ja die Langstrecke nicht und bei einem getrennten Start ist das nimmer ganz so dramatisch - trotzdem Chancengleichheit muss ein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giant_Team (23. Mai 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Nö! Ich war vorletztes Jahr 1. Sieger (Ich gebe zu mit Glück - aber wissen solltest Du das ja eh) und durfte auch nicht! Ansonsten bin ich beleidigt und beschwere mich beim Veranstalter!    Naja so viele fahren ja die Langstrecke nicht und bei einem getrennten Start ist das nimmer ganz so dramatisch - trotzdem Chancengleichheit muss ein!



Ok, ok   Also dann 1. Reihe Hobbyblock. Und dann jagen wir den BaSiS.


----------



## klaus_winstel (23. Mai 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Ok, ok   Also dann 1. Reihe Hobbyblock. Und dann jagen wir den BaSiS.



Na bei Deinen Ergebnissen, wirst Du rel. bald alleine jagen müssen, aber ich kann ja versuchen am Anfang mitzujagen! Bin zwar sicher besser als letztes Jahr, aber mit Deinen Steigerungen kann ich nicht mithalten  
Wobei dann BaSiS doch ne Lizenz hat - oder? Der macht uns nicht die Plätze streitig?


----------



## Giant_Team (23. Mai 2007)

Ja, der BaSiS hat ne Lizenz, somit keine Gefahr für uns Hobbies  
Aber den Start verschläft er immer so richtig heftig. Wenn er sich diesmal nicht beeilt, ja dann muß ich ihn doch überholen.  
Bei mir läufts dieses Jahr richtig gut. Mach seit 8 Monaten Leistungsdiagnostik und die Ergebnisse können sich sehen lassen


----------



## klaus_winstel (24. Mai 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Ja, der BaSiS hat ne Lizenz, somit keine Gefahr für uns Hobbies
> Aber den Start verschläft er immer so richtig heftig. Wenn er sich diesmal nicht beeilt, ja dann muß ich ihn doch überholen.
> Bei mir läufts dieses Jahr richtig gut. Mach seit 8 Monaten Leistungsdiagnostik und die Ergebnisse können sich sehen lassen



Die in den Rennen auch!!! Insbesondere Offenburg! Naja, mal sehen was dieses Jahr in der Serie so geht, lass mich überraschen, ist ja das letzte Jahr bei den Herren


----------

